# [V]erkaufe RAGE Vorbesteller Box mit T-Shirt originalverschweisst



## Crysisheld (27. November 2011)

Hallo, 

habe hier noch eine originalverschweisste Rage Vorbestellerbox liegen. Diese Vorbestellerbox enthält ein T-Shirt Größe L 

Das Spiel ist in dieser Box _*nicht*_ enthalten!!!!!  

Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne hier im Forum oder per PN melden.


----------

